# Gortat likely won't play for Poland



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Suns center Marcin Gortat is a healthy basketball player but he likely won't be playing for Poland in the European Championship because he can't get the injury insurance he desires.
> 
> slideshow Profile: Marcin Gortat
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarep...-suns-marcin-gortat-poland.html#ixzz1UjpiQq7y


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Good sign for suns fans. I've got injured in Poland before. Hospital care is closer to Africa than America.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd rather see him working on his game here while he can. As sad as it is, he's a big part of our future.


----------

